# 90-two sights.



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if they make an adjustable rear sight for the .40 90-two f?

Does the install require milling?


Thanks...


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

There is one for the 92, but I am not sure for the 90-Two. I just sent my slide in to get night sights installed for the 90-Two, but they will be fixed.

I'd ask at the Beretta Forum website. But, when I tried to find pics of 90-Twos with night sights installed, there isn't much posted about that model gun and sights in general on any website.


----------



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks


----------

